# Holster for PT111 G2?



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I just bought my first handgun, a PT111 G2 with SS slide. Who has a recommendation on a holster for it? My thoughts: Leather, because I like leather. OWB, because I can't imagine IWB being comfortable, but like I said, I am new to this so will consider the advice of the more experienced. Black. Minimal, because I will probably want to CC. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

Look at alienware.com


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

ferg75407 said:


> Look at alienware.com


Thanks for the response. I decided to order a Cloak Tuck 2 from AW... Now my patience is being tested while I wait for it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I carry the PT111Pro IWB on a daily base. I am very satisfied with my alligator.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

The PT111 G2 is one of my most frequent carry guns. I carry it IWB in the Cloak Tuck 2. It's extremely comfortable. Alienwear is my go-to holster for pretty much every gun I own.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I was once an OWB wearer until I picked up a Tangua Gun Leather IWB holster for my G2. I'll admit, it took a couple of weeks before I felt truly comfortable wearing an IWB, but I hardly even notice it anymore. The biggest benefit is it's almost impossible to accidently expose the gun! I don't have to wear extra long clothing to keep an OWB hidden, a regular Polo or T-shirt will do. The "printing" issue is pretty much non-existent too!

Give a good quality IWB a try, you might wonder how you ever lived without one!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I carry mine in a belt-slide holster...no problems with concealment here.


----------

